# Slingshot Rifle



## daniel

Hello everybody
I didn't write anything since a long time. 2 weeks ago the "Slingshot Fever" me took again. So i decided to make a slingshot rifle. The basic design i took out of Jörg Spraves how to video. Thanks Jörg







!! But i made a few things other than Jörg. I took a hinge for the trigger mechanism instead 2 pieces of metal. Also i saw out a different slingshot frame and i attached the rubber bands with the clemp on method.
Thanks Jörg
(Excuse me for my English)


----------



## Dayhiker

Very good job! How does she shoot for you?


----------



## daniel

Dayhiker said:


> Very good job! How does she shoot for you?


It's fun to shoot it. It's very comfortable for me.


----------



## JoergS

Great work. Do you plan to add a shoulder stock? I would also attach a trigger stop for faster reloading.

Jörg


----------



## daniel

JoergS said:


> Great work. Do you plan to add a shoulder stock? I would also attach a trigger stop for faster reloading.
> 
> Jörg


Yes, I probably will attach a shoulder stock. And what do you mean exactly with a trigger stop?
Daniel


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

really nice. Made one for my self to they shoot great


----------



## dgui

Nice, Shoot some action video.


----------



## JoergS

daniel said:


> what do you mean exactly with a trigger stop?


Because of the hinge, your trigger board will clap down far more than needed to release the shot. This means that you may squeeze your fingers and also it is more complicated to reload.

See attached pic!

Jörg


----------



## bleachbone

nice rifle, ive actually made a joerg rifle myself


----------

